# Neil Peckham



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone know anything about Neil Peckham, I was up for 2nd Mates in 1960 with him? He was an AB at that time and later 3rd Mate with Palm Line and lived in Seaford, Sussex at that time. I think he married a nurse from Queen Elizabeth Hospital for Children in Stepney.


----------



## Ed Pain (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello Mervyn,
I was 2nd Mate in CT Bowring with Neil as 1st Mate 1974 - 82. I remember he lived in Seaford but never had contact thereafter. Did you find anything more? Ed


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Ed,
I have made contact with Neil who still is living in Seaford. His health is not so good but he is still the cheerful, humourous old Neil. I can pm his e-mail if you would like to get in touch.


----------

